# Skil Router 1820 Needing Template Guide



## LouisMoran (Dec 7, 2004)

Hello all. I have a Skil Router #1820 with plunge base. I am needing that Template Guide Adapter #RAS-140 according to Skil. Skil has it for $4.90 plus $6.90 shipping and handling. Does anyone know where I can get one cheaper ? I have a set of brass template bushing for Porter Cable style router bases. According to skil the adapter will let me use them. Any info or help would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Louis Moran
Elgin, Texas


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Louis, see if Skil has a service center near you. Often times you can find OEM parts like your template adapter at a power tool repair shop that services more than one brand. Worst case spend the $12 and start enjoying routing with the guide bushings. See some of Template Tom's postings for project ideas.

Mike


----------



## turkeyredwheat (Feb 9, 2007)

I have the 1825 router and am in need of the Template Guide as well. So far I have not been able to find it anywhere. Where have you found the guide for 4.90 + shipping?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Contact your Skil service center. It will be listed in the paperwork that came with the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi turkeyredwheat

If you not longer have the paperwork that came with your router you can send off for one that's blank and drill the mounting holes in it so you can use it on your Skill, it's not 4.oo dollars but that was 3 years ago, you can get this one at the right price ($12.oo) and if you play it right you can get free shipping.
(just tape your old one to the new and drill away,then screw it to your router base )

see link below
Router Replacement Bases
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc1.html





turkeyredwheat said:


> I have the 1825 router and am in need of the Template Guide as well. So far I have not been able to find it anywhere. Where have you found the guide for 4.90 + shipping?


----------

